# Just diagnosed...



## BigGuy (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Yesterday I had my scopes and was diagnosed with IBS. It's been a long couple of months of pain that's so bad I missed quite a bit of work, time with my family, and couldn't get out of bed. Now that my colon is completely cleared out, I'm trying to figure out next steps.

This is taking a terrible mental and emotional toll on me as I've not been the healthiest of eaters most of my life. My diet usually consisted, up to this point, of fast food and restaurants for breakfast and lunch. My wife is Italian so as you can imagine she's a wonderful cook, but most of the foods my family has for dinner I find hurt my stomach.

I'm extremely frustrated because I don't know where to start or even how to begin. I honestly feel kinda helpless as this is all very new to me. I've been looking stuff up on the internet and it seems like one website says "you can eat this" and the next one says "don't eat that". So as you can imagine I'm confused.

Can someone help me out here? I would really appreciate it. I just look in our cupboard and want to curl up in a corner because I have no idea what to even do. I open the fridge and all I see are things that make me sick. Any help is appreciated. Thank you and I look forward to getting to know you all and becoming friends.

BigGuy

P.S.: I really miss pizza. It's my favorite food. Are there any pizza suggestions out there? Thanks!


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

It is a hard moment to realize that your relationship with food may never be the same. This will get better as you learn what you can, and can't, eat. There are a lot of options and we are blessed that the market now stocks so many options to round out our cravings! Eat to live, not eat for convenience.

As for Italian foods, with gluten free pasta and pizza crusts, and spaghetti squash, you will find many of the sauces are perfect. Some might need small changes that your family won't even notice. Sometimes your portion can be taken from the pot and then parmesan cheese or whatever added after. When everyone sees that it makes a huge difference in your life, they will want to help. This includes restaurants! They are so helpful! I love McDonalds because I can order a bun and cheese free burger and fries that I know are not fried in gluten polluted oil. Amazingly, most foods taste pretty much the same! Even pizza!

Don't give up. You may occasionally be served something you can't eat, but use this to protect yourself in the future. You can do it, and it is so worth it!


----------



## Abetterlife (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi BigGuy,

Try to get Lact-aid tablets they sell them over the counter. You take 2 pills right with your first bite of pizza or anything with dairy in it. Try these and see if they help you digest pizza etc. It helps some people. Also you can buy digestive enzymes at CVS or Walgreens they are taken with a meal. all of these aid in proper digestion. Every one is different but it may help. Good luck to you.


----------



## Stevect06 (Jun 20, 2014)

I've avoided cheese for years due to high cholesterol, not completey but would buy reduced fat/no fat. Now I tend to avoid it mainly because it has a reputattion to slow things down, sometimes completely. Frequently I'll make pizza with Go Veggie cheese alternative. I find it's quite acceptable. It melts like real cheese. They have a mozzarella version for pizza, I use the American or Cheddar slices for grilled cheese sandwiches. There's several other cheese alternatives out there. I've also tried some made with almond milk. Certainly not a lot like real cheese, but it may be something to consider.

I know online research can be confusing. I and others have found documenting how you react to various foods is helpful. For example, strange as it may sound - cutting back on fiber has helped me. I do take Miralax daily.


----------

